# roundup weed killer and my pigs



## lrd3 (Jun 14, 2013)

the farmer next door to me decided to spray round up on the fence line between his pasture and mine. of coarse this one day after i opened that pasture to my pigs. so they are nibbling heavy over there as i type...
should i be freaking out?
i actually do this as well but about a week or so before i turn my animals loose in those paddocks. basically just to keep the grasses off the fence.
he also uses a concentrated version of it as well..


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I would not freak out but I would move them for a few days....James


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

I would strongly suggest moving the pigs away from that area for double the suggested organic standards withdrawal time. It is too bad he has poisoned your field. You can't stop him. The standard thing to do is provide buffer zones, on your land, between yourself and people who are doing that. Heavy brush can help.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

They will be fine...

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## lrd3 (Jun 14, 2013)

thanks for the quick responses...
i grabbed every roll of electric net i have on hand and stretched it 8' in front of the existing fence that borders us.... i will keep it up for a good long time. 
he came over and gave me a hand. we had a nice brush line there. but his kids were showing interest in the pigs so he thought "no harm in letting them look" ahhhhhhhk
he is a really good guy. this one caught me off guard to be honest... i knew he was spraying up top last week. but in 20 years he has never sprayed down the bottom off the hill were his chickens are and house is.. its always just been his corn fields.. i know he feels bad and i do enjoy his companionship and friendly bartering... but honestly I'm in a angry place right now... 
they have been exposed to this for about 8 to 10 hrs now = 
any thing i should be watching for?


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

lrd3 said:


> thanks for the quick responses...
> i grabbed every roll of electric net i have on hand and stretched it 8' in front of the existing fence that borders us.... i will keep it up for a good long time.
> he came over and gave me a hand. we had a nice brush line there. but his kids were showing interest in the pigs so he thought "no harm in letting them look" ahhhhhhhk
> he is a really good guy. this one caught me off guard to be honest... i knew he was spraying up top last week. but in 20 years he has never sprayed down the bottom off the hill were his chickens are and house is.. its always just been his corn fields.. i know he feels bad and i do enjoy his companionship and friendly bartering... but honestly I'm in a angry place right now...
> ...


Its roundup...very safe and is broken down in a matter of days. Eating table salt is more dangerous than roundup. Ive been exposed to it for 10 years.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## lrd3 (Jun 14, 2013)

wannabechef said:


> Its roundup...very safe and is broken down in a matter of days. Eating table salt is more dangerous than roundup.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


 thanks for your help....


----------



## lrd3 (Jun 14, 2013)

they were in there when he sprayed... knowing my pigs (and i do) they were probably right at the fence line waiting on a treat... his daughter has come by the fence to give there scraps and stuff. so there already accustomed to hearing people there and going to great them...
yes im freaked out yes im mad..... my question now is what do i look for? i will get a hold of his bottle tomorrow morn to read the warnings....


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

lrd3 said:


> they were in there when he sprayed... knowing my pigs (and i do) they were probably right at the fence line waiting on a treat... his daughter has come by the fence to give there scraps and stuff. so there already accustomed to hearing people there and going to great them...
> yes im freaked out yes im mad..... my question now is what do i look for? i will get a hold of his bottle tomorrow morn to read the warnings....


No need... here's the label for 41% gly... trust me, you are overeacting...youll be fine, so will the pigs.


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=CBjTvLhrChjHVesCpgD5ug&bvm=bv.49784469,d.dmg

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Delete


----------



## lrd3 (Jun 14, 2013)

wannabechef said:


> No need... here's the label for 41% gly... trust me, you are overeacting...youll be fine, so will the pigs.
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=CBjTvLhrChjHVesCpgD5ug&bvm=bv.49784469,d.dmg
> ...


 thanks agian... do you know what % he mixed at as well?


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

lrd3 said:


> thanks agian... do you know what % he mixed at as well?


No, but his label aint gonna tell you that either...I doubt he even knows how much he applied per acer or per k, doubtful his sprayer was calibrated or that he even read the label. Even if he grossly over applied you will be fine.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## lrd3 (Jun 14, 2013)

"calibrated" funny stuff...
if you know how much materiel you have and how much land you covered its just math from there......
don't get me wrong.. i am not a anti round up guy. i just want to know what to look for in my live stock... i already said i use it myself. no problems = but i am in control of what i do and how i do it.... 
for all i know he sprayed my swine and fowl itself down with it....
any new posters?


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

lrd3 said:


> "calibrated" funny stuff...
> if you know how much materiel you have and how much land you covered its just math from there......
> don't get me wrong.. i am not a anti round up guy. i just want to know what to look for in my live stock... i already said i use it myself. no problems = but i am in control of what i do and how i do it....
> for all i know he sprayed my swine and fowl itself down with it....
> any new posters?


Whats funny about it? 

Yeah, math...easy stuff, but its done BEFORE you apply to your land and is based on many things, walking speed, nozzle output, pattern, area, target weeds...more to it than just 1-3 oz per gallon and spray and pray, ya gotta know how much area that gallon covers.

That being said, you are not likely to see anything happen to your animals...even if sprayed themselves. Ive gotten gly on hands, arms and face and I prefer it on my skin over other chemicsls I use.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## lrd3 (Jun 14, 2013)

wannabechef said:


> Whats funny about it?
> 
> Yeah, math...easy stuff, but its done BEFORE you apply to your land and is based on many things, walking speed, nozzle output, pattern, area, target weeds...more to it than just 1-3 oz per gallon and spray and pray, ya gotta know how much area that gallon covers.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


 im having a hard time seeing were you are helping look for signs of trouble...
thank you for showing all your vast knowledge..


----------



## Plantman (Nov 17, 2012)

I had this happen to me except that I was the one that sprayed. My wife didn't know it and turned the pigs, goats and geese into that field. After much reseach I found that it was ok. We had no reactions in any of the animals. I definitely understand your worry, but please let yourself relax. It is ok.


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

Outside of dairy cattle there are no grazing restrictions for glyphosate.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Watch for eye irritation , vomiting, diarrhea or any other things that this stuff may cause. No . No. it is not safe to use any of these weed killers around pigs. Watch them. If they have eat grass or plants that has this stuff on it they could have a reaction. And don't believe some labels. If it is harmful to you and any pet or kid at is sure harmful to your pigs if they get it on them and sure not any good if they may eat the weeds that has been sprayed. 

Best,
Gerold.

P.S. Crops that have been sprayed with roundup with (Glyphosate) and harvested and fed to pigs has done a lot of damage to the pigs.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

lrd3 said:


> im having a hard time seeing were you are helping look for signs of trouble...
> thank you for showing all your vast knowledge..


Because I told you the only worries you have are self created. I told you the animals would be fine. I also told you that even grossly over applying wasnt a cause for concern (not that he did this or if he did that would make it ok). Not sure what else you want me to say. Try to help someone and its not the answer they want to hear so I get a wise guy reply.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

gerold said:


> Watch for eye irritation , vomiting, diarrhea or any other things that this stuff may cause. No . No. it is not safe to use any of these weed killers around pigs. Watch them. If they have eat grass or plants that has this stuff on it they could have a reaction. And don't believe some labels. If it is harmful to you and any pet or kid at is sure harmful to your pigs if they get it on them and sure not any good if they may eat the weeds that has been sprayed.
> 
> Best,
> Gerold.


Because you dont believe a label doesn't mean the label is incorrect. This topic has been beat into the ground many times.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## lrd3 (Jun 14, 2013)

thank you gerold... exactly what i was looking for...


----------



## lrd3 (Jun 14, 2013)

wannabechef said:


> Because you dont believe a label doesn't mean the label is incorrect. This topic has been beat into the ground many times.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


 and yet here you are...lol


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

The animals will exhibit zero symptoms, because it is not poisonous to them. If he accidentally dumped his sprayer into your water source, guess what? Exactly, nothing would happen then either, because glyphosate is VERY harmless.

Chill out, enjoy a cool one, and don't worry about it.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

lrd3 said:


> and yet here you are...lol


I didn't instigate. Just said roundup toxicity was being beat into the ground...especially by the ignorant.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

According to the MedLine search there are serious concerns about roundup and similar weed killer toxicity not just from the glyphosate (which is toxic) but also from the other chemicals in the preparations. For those who wish to read more deeply on this, Google or Wiki to get started. Follow the links.

http://www.google.com/search?q=glyphosate toxicity&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glyphosate

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15862083

Topic is no longer about pigs and is closed.


----------

